# Easy way to keep from being stoped



## lpguy6767 (Feb 22, 2007)

I often see cars on the road and had spoken with people like me who used to think that to keep from getting pulled over was to adorn your car with stickers and plates, well I will let you in on a secret. ready? DO NOT DRIVE LIKE A MORON. Simple as that if more people drove the speed limit then the cops would have no reason to pull you over. I speak from experience on this matter. When I was younger I drove an old crown vic 85 thinking that it would keep me from getting pulled over, it only added to the problems. I soon relized that if you drive like a normal person, then you should have no problems. I still have a TBL sticker though it came with the car and is a pain to remove.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Are you trying to put guys out of work? Next thing youll be saying is if you dont wanna go to jail...dont break the law.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I hate getting 'STOPED' too................


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sniper said:


> I hate getting 'STOPED' too................


A little extra fiber should clear that right up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I think you are missing my inference K Dog........


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sniper said:


> I hate getting 'STOPED' too................


Sniper-

When did you "relized" that???


----------



## lpguy6767 (Feb 22, 2007)

I think the spell check is not working


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

My spell check always works. Of course, I use my brain.


----------



## lpguy6767 (Feb 22, 2007)

NH what i like to call a 1 2 3 state, 1 area code, 2 last names, and 3 teeth. lol


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

You must be thinking of Maine or your own family tree. Either way you sound like a genius with that logic. You drove a personal crown vic you must be a wacker.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hmmmmm, I'm starting to think Gil needs to up the 5 post trial period before being turned loose in here..............The Trolls are starting to become immune to the antibiotics........


What about djdg.. he had like 300 posts before he got the message. :mrgreen:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Lmao!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

lpguy6767 said:


> I often see cars on the road and had spoken with people like me who used to think that to keep from getting pulled over was to adorn your car with stickers and plates, well I will let you in on a secret. ready? DO NOT DRIVE LIKE A MORON. Simple as that if more people drove the speed limit then the cops would have no reason to pull you over. I speak from experience on this matter. When I was younger I drove an old crown vic 85 thinking that it would keep me from getting pulled over, it only added to the problems. I soon relized that if you drive like a normal person, then you should have no problems. I still have a TBL sticker though it came with the car and is a pain to remove.


The whole sticker thing has never worked. The trick is to put as many antennas on your car as possible.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

What the hell is the point of this thread?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Kill the troll! Kill the troll! Kill the troll!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Crvtte65 said:


> What the hell is the point of this thread?


I believe it started out as a public service announcement.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

what is a TBL sticker?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

94c said:


> I believe it started out as a public service announcement.


haha, I didn't hear the tone go out on the radio... :mrgreen:

TBL = Thin Blue Line


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's the emergency broadcast/alert system


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

SOT_II said:


> That's the emergency broadcast/alert system


Oh dang... you're right... man, couldn't you have just gone along with it!?


----------

